# New 28rsds!



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

We just got back from our dealer after putting the deposit down on our new 28RSDS!!! It's been a long time coming, a true dream that we're so excited to finally be enjoying. We've got about six weeks until it comes in which is perfect timing for Memorial day!

Hooray!!!

Anne


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

WELCOME!!!

Friends of ours have that model and they love it! (one couch)
Yours has the twin-couches???

MaeJae


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!

We bought the same model last year and have used it about 6 times now. We have four kids, and expecting a new one in August. You will love the room and all the storage inside. The pantry and the big closet are really useful, and there is still plenty of storage elsewhere. If you would like a list of the simple modifications I did to ours, let know, or check out what others have done, There is lots of great info here. Again, congratulations and WELCOME!

Randy


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the upcoming new home away from home.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW FAMILY MEMBER!!!!

Time to start making those summer camping plan!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Welcome Anne!

Where are you from? If you're in the North East, you should join us at the NE rally in NH or Sherkston Shores, Ontario. Or the Pig Roast in PA.

If you live elsewhere, check out the Rally Board, there are some all over!

Hope you enjoy many years of camping in your new camper.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS ANNE & WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!

Just be prepared it will seem like an extremely long wait. Especially as you are reading people starting to go camping & you don't have your Outback yet...







been there.
My advice is start making your camping plans for the season now.

Best of Luck,
Tami*


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to our world! Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! We're looking foward to bringing ours home, can't wait for that first trip!!!

Anne


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> WELCOME!!!
> 
> Friends of ours have that model and they love it! (one couch)
> Yours has the twin-couches???
> ...


Yes, ours has the twin couches, nice with the 3 kids, more room for all of us.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi anne72









Welcome and 









Make sure to print out a copy of the PDI list (Pre-Delivery Inspection) to take along with you when you go to pick her up Clicky Here

This'll be the longest 6 weeks of your life so hang in there!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer
















Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















We love our 28RSS!!! Great floor plan!!!


----------



## kwmjd (Feb 28, 2008)

congrats on the new outback! we have the same model. you'll love it.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

anne72 said:


> We just got back from our dealer after putting the deposit down on our new 28RSDS!!! It's been a long time coming, a true dream that we're so excited to finally be enjoying. We've got about six weeks until it comes in which is perfect timing for Memorial day!
> 
> Hooray!!!
> 
> Anne


anne72- Congrats!







You will enjoy the bunkhouse with the kids.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank you again for all your warm welcomes, it feels like we a part of a special family already!! I just got a call from my dealer and he was able to get one in our color scheme coming off the line next week so he thinks we'll have it in about 2 weeks!!! Does anyone know if the NH rally still has open spots?! We're thinking we might go.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

welcome ... and of course Congrats!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

anne72 said:


> Thank you again for all your warm welcomes, it feels like we a part of a special family already!! I just got a call from my dealer and he was able to get one in our color scheme coming off the line next week so he thinks we'll have it in about 2 weeks!!! Does anyone know if the NH rally still has open spots?! We're thinking we might go.


...glad to hear you're going to attend a rally!! You'll have a great time and will get a huge welcome form all of the Rally Vet's.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and you are sure to enjoy your new TT!

-CC


----------

